# Which Canadian Resort 2013/4?



## Robbo99 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi all
Ive already done a season in whistler and looking for an alternative location for this year. So far I've looked at kicking horse, big white, fernie and revelstoke. 

I only have 3 months (from December) and have possibly already been spoilt with whistler; big resort, decent park, backcountry and nightlife. I will be travelling solo and would prefer to rent a house with other snowboarders or skiers who preferably aren't straight out of school ( I'm 30) but do like a drink and smoke. The house needs to be ideally within walking distance of the bar and lifts (I hate buses!). 

I'm happy to try for the casi L2 but looks like most of e live in courses start in jan so doesn't fit my schedule. 

So looking for opinion on location and happy to group up with people to rent a decent place to live for 3 months

Thanks for the help


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I lived at Big White for 5 years and the great thing is it's totally all ski in ski out. Nothing beats getting your gear on in your house and strapping in a few steps from your front door. If you live in the village your a short stumble from the bars, and like a 10-15 min walk on a cat track if your not. Snow quality is amazing out there. And the glades are among the best I have ever ridden. There are also quite a few secret spots tourists don't know about so you can easily find untouched pow a week after a storm.
The only real con is the terrain is not averagely as steep as other hills. That's not to say there is no good terrain, but it is mostly found off the Gem Lake chair. Which is also good because it's the furthest chair from the village so families and kids tend to stay away and the talent there is usually of a higher caliber. And there is also a cliff to ride but again doesn't compare to something like whistler. 
And then there is really great stuff out of bounds if you don't mind a little hiking action.

Revy is now my local hill, the terrain is amazing and steep as crap. But you have to live a few km's from the hill, so hitchhiking or buses are necessary if you don't have a vehicle. But you'd live in an actual town so night life and shopping and stuff would be better.

But yeah you have been spoiled in Whistler for terrain and night life.


----------



## Robbo99 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi Freshy. Thanks for taking the time to write a reply. 

If you had to choose would you ride revy or big white?


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Revy / Kicking Horse combo would be my vote.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

aiidoneus said:


> Revy / Kicking Horse combo would be my vote.


this for sure.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Have lived in, and returning to, Whistler and been to Revy a few times. Also a similar age and mindset! Revy is cool. You'll have to bus it though, or get a car. There are some houses closer to the hill but you won't be able to get a rental there (a friend lives there). The mountain is cool and some great off-piste opportunities. But you won't get the variety you got in Whistler - it's all about the big mountain and the powder (which are AWESOME though!) so no park to speak of. But a different way of life - proper town and nice feel to the place too. Depends on what you want really.


----------



## Robbo99 (Sep 2, 2013)

Would you have any ideas on how to go about finding a condo share?

I've checked out VRBO but don't want to take on the risk of renting a 2+ bed place and not be able to find anyone else to take the other room.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Robbo99 said:


> Hi Freshy. Thanks for taking the time to write a reply.
> 
> If you had to choose would you ride revy or big white?


I've spend 13 years riding Biggie so I'd say Revy as I'm still very much exploring it. It would be a tough call if both were going to be a new experience tho. 

Other things to consider is Big White has an amazing park Revy has almost none, just a few rails and boxes, no pipe or jumps I ever saw.
Big White your kind of stuck on the hill paying a premium for groceries and gear, but it's not hard to find rides to Kelowna for that stuff. Revy your in town so no worries there.
Big White has way more area and chairs to explore. Revy has the gondola and a lift that takes you above it, and one other chair in a sort of more beginners area. But if you hike up the "Lemming Line" it opens up a whole new side of the mountain which is really the best area, but you end up at the beginners area. So basically it takes like a hour to do laps in the awesome area.

I guess I'd say go to which ever resort you can find a place at. If you find a place at both I'd lean more to Revy.


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey robbo99
I'm in a similar position this year, did 3 weeks in whistler last year. I've decided on a season pass to big white, ski in ski out was a big factor and it just looks like a really fun town/mountain. Will be visiting whistler for partying and revy for steeps though.
Was looking at doing the CASI aswell and still might dates pending.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

I would have to agree with big white, I've ridden all those mountains more than once (with the exception of kicking horse) and would say that if you haven't been to any before big white will offer the most variety of terrain and the best park, as well as the best village vibe when compared to the others. 
I reckon fernie would be a good choice as well, last time i've been to fernie was like 5 years ago but from what i remember the hill was unreal and the village was pretty chill as well. My goal is to make the trip down there this winter, possibly with some cat-riding on the way down.


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

Robbo, i'd aim for Revy, try it out for a season, you can't go wrong. Beyond the hitching a ride to the hill (not hard to do at all, everyone is super friendly), it's got everything you'll want/need off resort wise. I've road there for 3 seasons '10, '11 and '12 and did kicking horse last year. KH is an amazing mountain too, but after hours i found Revy to be more alive drink/food/party wise.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd be tempted to do Fernie if I were taking a winter off... Banff is nice for the large selection of mountains, and arguably more predictible weather than Fernie, but Fernie has a really relaxed vibe to it. Seems like it'd be a great place to hang your hat for a few months. The mountain's awesome too, I could never get bored of that place. Always another challenge.


----------



## SnowBasic (Sep 3, 2013)

I live 2 and a half hours from Fernie so I do plenty of day trips down there during the winter. It's a really great mountain and gets awesome snow when it dumps out there. Not as big as some other resorts I've been to but still tons of fun. The thing about Fernie is that you'll probably need to stay in town and find a ride to the hill. Should be easy enough though cause I've seen lots of people do it. 

I haven't rode all the mountains listed but I make an annual trip out to big white every year with a group of friends and we stay out there for a week and it's a blast every year we go. The mountain is huge and has a pretty awesome park. It can get a little pricey if your staying in the village but most of the places there offer a ski in-out.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Don't have much to add, except I spend 6 days last winter boarding Big White, and loved it. Ski in/out was a blast, get your morning run, stop in for lunch, hot tub, possibly a 20min nap, then get out and ride till close. I found the snow better/lighter than whistler, or Vancouver locals, and yes, by day 4, we found some sweet stuff, away from all the tourists, probably some of the most fun Ive ever had on a mountain do far. will definitely go back.


----------



## Robbo99 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi all, thanks for all the comments so far.

I was looking at a 6 week camp to get CASI L2 but they want 6k GBP for it and its in Fernie (where are you say there's no park) so probably not gonna go there.

Big white does sound awesome.

My main issue is getting a room without either having to rent a chalet then sub-let to others, or spending a shit load just to get a 2 bed place when again i may not be able to find someone to fill up the other room and split the rent.

Any ideas on how to find a place? There must be loads of people in my position i guess.

Back in 2006 i paid to share a chalet with 16 other people, which was a blast, but this time i'd be happy sharing with say 4/5 people so i have a group to go drunk with and shred


----------



## Robbo99 (Sep 2, 2013)

to close this thread, i've booked up Big White...cheers!


----------

